# Decent fitting Jacket?



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Been looking for a decent jacket, but there are too many to sift through. Anyone know of something that isn't supposed to make me look like a toddler wearing big bro's clothes? Need something with a decent sized hood, not too long, and plain colors a big plus. Different materials are also nice.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

check out Holden Outerwear. you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Burton has jackets and pants labelled for cut and fit. 
Team fit is the baggiest and the longest.
Sig fit is the normal and I suppose the majority of the fits they offer.
But they offer the Slim fit which I'm sure you're aiming for.
I really like the cuts, still makes me feel like a girl with a body on the mountain.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

ta.sh said:


> Burton has jackets and pants labelled for cut and fit.
> Team fit is the baggiest and the longest.
> Sig fit is the normal and I suppose the majority of the fits they offer.
> But they offer the Slim fit which I'm sure you're aiming for.
> I really like the cuts, still makes me feel like a girl with a body on the mountain.


a better fit was only one part of the equation, hell even burtons slim fit sucks balls. he wanted something more special and interesting than what that garbage line can offer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Appreciate the comments about Burton. Though I indeed want something likely much different than what Burtons clothing design dept has been saturating a lot of (at least) online shops with as of late, no anger towards the comp. as a whole. Maybe someday Hedi slimane will do outerwear, but till then there has to be some smaller labels kicking different aesthetics out. Postmodern gangster styles are an eyesore, maybe there's some deeper more disturbing message about individuality: bought not created. I had thought of sewing my own jacket but would stilll need a template to go off. Digress. 
Keep the comments coming. Ambien +1


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

O.G.FreeMember said:


> Maybe someday Hedi slimane will do outerwear


maybe someday Hedi Slimane will do something, anything, anything at all! (aside from photography)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I only wear Burton's Shaun White line of jackets/pants. They are fitted. Meaning, not slim, not baggy. So say you wear a medium... a Shaun White jacket would be like a half size smaller than medium. It is more snug around the waist. It is still a little long though, but I like it long so that the powder skirt reaches lower to keep the snow out since I don't like to use the jacket to pant interface anyway.

Other than that, I would look into North Face, Under Armour, Oakley, Holden (already mentioned), and ski brands like Obermeyer. Ski brands will definitely have the more fitted cuts.

Don't listen to the Anti-Burton rants. Don't listen to any Anti-Anything rants. Each company has their pros and cons. Burton's jackets and pants are very solid. I would really look into Under Armour though for the type of fit you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Not really into ski wear. Maybe I'm being closed minded, but though the jackets look like a decent fit, the combination of black with assorted neon colors gives me a softie. Saw a good Burton jacket on the mountain tonight but can't find it online anywhere, must be from a previous year. It was bright green and said burton in plain font (as it's written in here) over the right or left chest pocket. It had good proportions, big hood. Lots of sales online now but it's a rough ticket to buy something from a couple of pics. Have made that mistake and am working to rid myself spending like that again.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im wanting to try one of the bonfire jackets with their "long" fit. Anybody tried one on or own one yet?


----------

